# Quality Seas, Focal, Zapco, Pioneer P9 & PRS Stuff



## Thumperx (Nov 20, 2007)

Ok guys, the time has come for me to depart of some of my stuff. 

Zapco C2K 1.0 tweeter amp
Pioneer T3PRS tweeters
Focal TN52 TNK tweeters (new)
Seas RT25F tweeters
Seas W18EX-001 (single)
Seas W18E-NHT (single)
JL Audio W6V2 12 inch subwoofer
Pioneer DEX P9 head unit
Pioneer DEQ P9 DSP unit
Pioneer XDV P9 DVD/CD player with optical cable
Pioneer GEX-P10HD
Q-Logic 1 cu. ft. subwoofer box

Here's a direct link to majority of car audio components.

eBay Seller: aprintis: Electronics, eBay Motors items on eBay.com


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Watching the PRS  tweets


----------



## audioaddict (Mar 13, 2010)

_I'm sending you a PM...._


----------



## trigg007 (Feb 24, 2010)

Whats the depth on those Seas RT25F tweeters, please?


----------



## sniper5431 (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah, always wanted to play with one. Would look good in the 300


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Wow nice stuff, did you ever post it here?


----------



## Thumperx (Nov 20, 2007)

trigg007 said:


> Whats the depth on those Seas RT25F tweeters, please?


Here's the info:
27mm=1.062 or 1 1/16 inches depth
46.2mm=1.818 or near 1 53/64 diameter


----------



## Thumperx (Nov 20, 2007)

WLDock said:


> Wow nice stuff, did you ever post it here?


I thought it about it, but with the amount of time consumed with posting on this or simular forums, responding, waiting for funds to clear, packing & shipping, post remaining items on Ebay, responding again, time elapsing, collecting funds, and finally shipping is way too much to deal with. Short cut, links to Ebay, and the entire process and time is cut in half.


----------



## Thumperx (Nov 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## 2167 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'll take the CX-62's i can pick them up tonight i work in RDWC. AT&T office on Marsh road.

email me [email protected]


----------



## Thumperx (Nov 20, 2007)

Glad to hook-up with you, but you have to win the auction first.


----------

